# Meetings > Workshops >  Από ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΗ - ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟ

## jntou

ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΗ - ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟ


ΠΡΟΣΚΛΗΣΗ ΣΕ WORKSHOPS


Μάθετε πώς να φτιάχνετε ένα κεραιοσύστημα σωστά.

Την Τετάρτη στις 16/04/08 και ώρα 18:00 στο ΤΕΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ κτίριο Ε αίθουσα 24 (Ε24 εργαστήριο Μικροηλεκτρονικής) θα γίνει παρουσίαση το πώς μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε ένα κεραιοσύστημα σωστά.

Θα περιλαμβάνει καλώδια, κυματοδηγοί, κονέκτορες, pigtails, κάτοπτρα, τι υπάρχουν, τι χρησιμοποιούμε, πως τα τοποθετούμε, απώλειες και πως τις υπολογίζουμε, για ένα σταθερό και σωστό κεραιοσύστημα.

Στην παρουσίαση θα είναι και o nikpanGR από το awmn που τον ευχαριστούμε θερμά.



Η προσέλευση είναι ελεύθερη για όλους.

----------


## fengi1

Θα προσπαθησω να ερθω και εγω να βοηθησω.

----------


## NetTraptor

Ρε δεν κρατιέμαι με τίποτα... Τι κάνετε εκεί κάτω ρε?  ::  

Άλλο ένα σεμινάριο από ένα καταξιωμένο, παλιό, έντιμο και πολύ έμπειρο μέλος του AWMN πάνω σε στατικές κατασκευές.... Με ποια ιδιότητα? Της εμπειρίας? Της ειδικότητας? Αν μη τι άλλο μια λάθος κατασκευή μπορεί να έχει θύματα!

Να τα λέμε μεταξύ μας ότι να ναι, Να τα δείχνουμε μεταξύ μας άντε πάει και έρχεται, να αναλαμβάνει ο καθένας τις ευθύνες της στραβωμάρας του ΟΚ, να μιλάμε κάθε εβδομάδα για νομική υποστήριξη και πριν δούμε τι επιτρέπετε, τι όχι και πως, να κάνουμε fest σε ίδρυμα... έστω και χύμα... εε τι να πω. Αλήθεια εκεί κανείς δεν ελέγχει τίποτα? Είστε έτυμοι να αναλάβετε τέτοιες ευθύνες? 

Και δεν είναι τόσο το παιδί που το κάνει (άντε αυτού δεν του έκοψε, έχει όλη την καλή διάθεση, θεωρεί τον εαυτό του expert και μπράβο του στην τελική για όλα αυτά) .... εσείς που είσαστε "ίδρυμα" ρε αθεόφοβοι που πάτε ... στα αγγούρια? 

Κάποιον μηχανικό ή τέλος πάντων κάποιον ειδήμον ολόκληρο ΤΕΙ δεν έχει να έρθω και εγώ να το παρακολουθήσω και να διορθώσω τα λάθη μου?

Δεν μου πέφτει λόγος και καλά κάνετε-κάνει-κάνουν... αλλά ένα καμπανάκι το ρίχνω γιατί αισθάνομαι προσωπικά την ανάγκη! Πείτε μου ότι κάπου κάνω σοβαρό λάθος... Σας παρακαλώ!  ::

----------


## acoul

> Ρε δεν κρατιέμαι με τίποτα... Τι κάνετε εκεί κάτω ρε?  
> 
> Άλλο ένα σεμινάριο από ένα καταξιωμένο, παλιό, έντιμο και πολύ έμπειρο μέλος του AWMN πάνω σε στατικές κατασκευές.... Με ποια ιδιότητα? Της εμπειρίας? Της ειδικότητας? Αν μη τι άλλο μια λάθος κατασκευή μπορεί να έχει θύματα!
> 
> Να τα λέμε μεταξύ μας ναι, Να τα δείχνουμε μεταξύ μας άντε πάει και έρχεται, να μιλάμε κάθε εβδομάδα για νομική υποστήριξη και πριν δούμε τι επιτρέπετε, τι όχι και πως, να κάνουμε fest σε ίδρυμα... έστω και χύμα... εε τι να πω. Αλήθεια εκεί κανείς δεν ελέγχει τίποτα? Είστε έτυμοι να αναλάβετε τέτοιες ευθύνες? 
> 
> Και δεν είναι τόσο το παιδί που το κάνει (άντε αυτού δεν του έκοψε, έχει όλη την καλή διάθεση, θεωρεί τον εαυτό του expert και μπράβο του στην τελική για όλα αυτά) .... εσείς που είσαστε "ίδρυμα" ρε αθεόφοβοι που πάτε ... στα αγγούρια? 
> 
> Κάποιον μηχανικό ή τέλος πάντων κάποιον ειδήμον ολόκληρο ΤΕΙ δεν έχει να έρθω και εγώ να το παρακολουθήσω και να διορθώσω τα λάθη μου?
> ...


λοιπόν εσένα πρέπει να σε παιδεύει λάθος μοντέλο πεταλούδας ... δεν πας μια βόλτα από τα OT μόνος; τι αρνητική ενέργεια είναι αυτή βρε ΔελταΣιγμαΤόπαιδο ... !! τι μοντέλο καλάμι καβαλάμε; ο γιατρός συνιστά άμεσα και επειγόντως διακοπές σε μέρος με πολλές πολύχρωμες και πλουμιστές πεταλούδες !! να πάει να καεί το δάνειο !!

δεν κάνουμε που δεν κάνουμε τίποτε στο Δ.Σ. πέρα από γλύκες στον σπόνσορα, την πέφτουμε και σε όποιον πάει να αναλάβει μια πρωτοβουλία ... άη λαβ δις κάντρι

εγώ θα πρότεινα να βάλουμε στην θέση του vigor τον dti μπας και δούμε άσπρη μέρα !! αφορμή γύρευα ...  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Κανένα να μην στείλουμε... Πχ εγώ δεν θα δεχόμουν με τίποτα. 

Τα πανεπιστήμια και οι τεχνικές σχολές ειναι ένας τομέας που τον βλεπω από χαμηλά ασχέτως αν κατέχω ένα BEng Και ένα MSc.

Θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να βλεπω μεγαλύτερη προσοχή ευθύνη και σοβαρότητα από αυτά. 

Θες Mikrotik fest? Φερε κάποιον από την Mikrotik με την ιδιότητα και την σοβαρότητα ιδρύματος που θέλει να έχει και πανεπιστημιακό επίπεδο! Σιγά το μαγαζί Mikrotik.. άλλο που δεν θα ήθελε.. οργάνωση θέλει κύριοι
Θες κεραιοσυστήματα? Φερε μηχανικούς και έμπειρους του είδους!όχι να κάνουμε και καμιά ζημιά ...

ΤΕΙ, πανεπιστήμιο είσαι λίγη υπευθυνότητα και αίγλη για αυτούς που τους κακόμοιρους που τρώνε τα χρονάκια τους εκεί μέσα! 

Δεν λέω ... ο καθένας μπορεί να λέει ότι του καπνίσει όπου του καπνίσει σε open days... αλλά κύριοι λυπάμαι ...

ίσως στην ίδια ακριβώς αίθουσα πριν 1-2 χρόνια μίλαγε ο κ. Μπλέτσας ... πως σας φαίνεται τώρα αυτό? 

Να μείνω ήσυχος ότι αυτό το video τουλάχιστον θα έχει καλύτερο zoom στον επίτιμο και δεν θα έχει ομιλίες για σύκα, πορτοκάλια, αγγουρια και την κοπέλα που γνώρισε εχθές ο Τάκης όπως είχε αυτό του Μπλέτσα!

Και πιθανολογώντας τώρα...Γιατί ο εισηγητής μπορεί να είναι expert και να μην το ξέρω εγώ... όταν πέφτουν κεραιοσυστήματα εδώ και εκεί σπάζοντας κεφάλια, θα πούμε ότι όλα αυτά τα μάθαμε στο TEI!

Είπαμε ο καθένας στην ταράτσα του ναι .. έχει και την ευθύνη... αλλά από το TEI (το οποίο παρεμπιπτόντως χρηματοδοτείτε εμμέσως από όλους μας) θα περίμενα λίγη περισσότερη σοβαρότητα και αίσθημα εύθηνης για να νιώθω και εγώ περήφανος που δίνω τον οβολό μου σε αυτό το ελληνικό εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα!

Είπα μια ιδέα… ας πέσει κάτω… μην το συνεχίσουμε…

----------


## acoul

Χέη μαν, αντί να ασκούμε κριτική πόσο λάθος κάνει κάτι ο γείτονας, ας κάνουμε κάτι καλύτερο εμείς οι ίδιοι, αλλιώς καλύτερα να μασάμε παρά να μιλάμε.

πόσες φορές έχω πει σε όσους δεν αρέσει το 1 IP per client πόλισι να σηκώσουν οι ίδιοι ένα AP όπως αυτοί το θέλουν και επιθυμούν και ότι άλλο τραβάει η καρδιά τους πόλισι ... εκεί πέφτει γαργάρα ... λιγότερη κριτική και περισσότερο έργο από όλους μας δεν θα έβλαπτε ... !!

και κανένα πίτσα φεστ και αυτό δεν θα έβλαπτε ...

----------


## NetTraptor

Είσαι τελείως off-topic.

Για το ΝΑΤ.. βλέπε Network neutrality... είσαι μικρός αλλά θα καταλάβεις! κάπου εκεί στηρίζετε το επιχείρημα όλων... να δεις που Ταυτίζεται και με κάποια πιστεύω του open source...  ::  Απο την άλλη δικό σου το AP ταλαιπώρησε όποιον θες... δεν σκότωσες δα και κανένα ούτε πρόκειται

άλλα και πάλι είσαι τελείως off-topic

όσο για τα fest του συλλόγου... η πόρτα ανοιχτή και τα σκυλιά δεμένα... Δεν σε εχω δει να κάνεις κανένα fest της προκοπής..

Και εδώ είσαι off-topic  ::

----------


## acoul

> Είσαι τελείως off-topic.
> 
> Για το ΝΑΤ.. βλέπε Network neutrality... είσαι μικρός αλλά θα καταλάβεις! κάπου εκεί στηρίζετε το επιχείρημα όλων... να δεις που Ταυτίζεται και με κάποια πιστεύω του open source...  Απο την άλλη δικό σου το AP ταλαιπώρησε όποιον θες... δεν σκότωσες δα και κανένα ούτε πρόκειται
> 
> άλλα και πάλι είσαι τελείως off-topic
> 
> όσο για τα fest του συλλόγου... η πόρτα ανοιχτή και τα σκυλιά δεμένα... Δεν σε εχω δει να κάνεις κανένα fest της προκοπής..
> 
> Και εδώ είσαι off-topic


οι περισσότεροι έχουν φιλοδοξίες για την κορυφή, δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι ο τζέρτζελος βρίσκεται στην βάση ...

----------


## noisyjohn

Θα με κάνετε να ανακατευτώ τελικά, 
Αν κατάλαβα καλά το αρχικό ποστ μιλάει για κεραιοσύστημα και πως αυτό θα δουλέψει σωστά ... (και να μην δουλέψει, διορθώνεται και δεν πρόκειται να μας έρθει καπέλλο...)
Το που και πως θα στηριχτεί είναι άλλη ιστορία και δυστυχώς η στατικότητα τέτοιων κατασκευών αντιμετωπίζεται με επιπολαιότητα και στον επαγγελματικό χώρο (τεχνικών / ηλεκτρολόγων) εκτός και αν πρόκειται για σοβαρό κεραιοσύστημα. Αλλά και εκεί, αν κρίνω από κατασκευές κεραιών κινητής τηλεφωνίας που έτυχε να δω, υπάρχουν αρκετά "κουκουρούκου" και ας μην τα αναλύσω.
Και βέβαια δεν φταίνε τα παιδιά που σπουδάζουν, αλλά οι εκάστοτε εξυπνάκηδες που ορίζουν την εκπαιδ. ύλη και τις ώρες διδασκαλίας στα εκπ. ιδρύματα.
Που γίνεται σωστά το μάθημα αντοχής υλικών σήμερα; Αν εξαιρέσουμε τους πολ. μηχανικούς, πουθενά!
Πριν αρκετά χρόνια (στη σειρά μου) το μάθημα ήταν διετές στους "καλλιτέχνες" αρχιτέκτονες (και στους ηλεκτρολόγους εννοείται).
Δυστυχώς όλοι όσοι σπουδάζουν ή σπούδασαν, θα είναι οι μόνοι που θα βγάλουν τα κάστανα, είτε το έχουν διδαχθεί είτε όχι. 
Οσο για την σοβαρότητα των εκπ. ιδρυμάτων όσο την έζησα, ας μου επιτραπεί επιεικώς να θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου σοβαρότερο,
και καλώ όσους σπουδάζουν, την σοβαρότητα σαν επαγγελματίες να την αναπτύξουν μόνοι τους.
Οσο για το topic, το μόνο που μπορώ να σχολιάσω είναι το αυτονόητο, Παρουσιάζει κάποιος ένα θέμα; δηλώνει την ειδικότητά του (ή μη),
τις εμπειρίες του καθώς και την άγνοιά του αν δεν μπορεί να απαντήσει σε κάποιο ερώτημα (και βέβαια έχω δει καθηγητές - σωστούς - να το κάνουν)

Τα υπόλοιπα είναι του στυλ αν η "τετραγωνική ρίζα" του καθηγητή είναι πιο "τετραγωνική" από αυτήν του ερασιτέχνη, αν με εννοείτε ...

----------


## NetTraptor

noisyjohn... nice  ::  

ίσως να παρανόησα εγώ τόσο... αλλά κάπως δεν μου κάθονται και τόσο όλα αυτά... Απλα μια γνώμη είναι. 




> Τα υπόλοιπα είναι του στυλ αν η "τετραγωνική ρίζα" του καθηγητή είναι πιο "τετραγωνική" από αυτήν του ερασιτέχνη, αν με εννοείτε ...


Αν και σε αυτό ξερά έτσι δεν θα συμφωνήσω... έχει μεγάλη διαφορά η θεωρία από την πράξη ... τόση διαφορά όση έχει και η ειδικότητα από την Ημιμάθεια ... and on the second one, i believe we (all) plead guilty!  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Θα με κάνετε να ανακατευτώ τελικά, 
> Αν κατάλαβα καλά το αρχικό ποστ μιλάει για κεραιοσύστημα και πως αυτό θα δουλέψει σωστά ... (και να μην δουλέψει, διορθώνεται και δεν πρόκειται να μας έρθει καπέλλο...)
> Το που και πως θα στηριχτεί είναι άλλη ιστορία και δυστυχώς η στατικότητα τέτοιων κατασκευών αντιμετωπίζεται με επιπολαιότητα και στον επαγγελματικό χώρο (τεχνικών / ηλεκτρολόγων) εκτός και αν πρόκειται για σοβαρό κεραιοσύστημα. Αλλά και εκεί, αν κρίνω από κατασκευές κεραιών κινητής τηλεφωνίας που έτυχε να δω, υπάρχουν αρκετά "κουκουρούκου" και ας μην τα αναλύσω.
> Και βέβαια δεν φταίνε τα παιδιά που σπουδάζουν, αλλά οι εκάστοτε εξυπνάκηδες που ορίζουν την εκπαιδ. ύλη και τις ώρες διδασκαλίας στα εκπ. ιδρύματα.
> Που γίνεται σωστά το μάθημα αντοχής υλικών σήμερα; Αν εξαιρέσουμε τους πολ. μηχανικούς, πουθενά!
> Πριν αρκετά χρόνια (στη σειρά μου) το μάθημα ήταν διετές στους "καλλιτέχνες" αρχιτέκτονες (και στους ηλεκτρολόγους εννοείται).
> Δυστυχώς όλοι όσοι σπουδάζουν ή σπούδασαν, θα είναι οι μόνοι που θα βγάλουν τα κάστανα, είτε το έχουν διδαχθεί είτε όχι. 
> Οσο για την σοβαρότητα των εκπ. ιδρυμάτων όσο την έζησα, ας μου επιτραπεί επιεικώς να θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου σοβαρότερο,
> και καλώ όσους σπουδάζουν, την σοβαρότητα σαν επαγγελματίες να την αναπτύξουν μόνοι τους.
> ...


Την τετάρτη θα έχεις χρόνο για αυτό;
Πιστεύω ότι μπορείς να βοηθήσεις αρκετά στο θέμα αυτής της εβδομάδας.

----------


## noisyjohn

> .......
> Την τετάρτη θα έχεις χρόνο για αυτό;
> Πιστεύω ότι μπορείς να βοηθήσεις αρκετά στο θέμα αυτής της εβδομάδας.


Εκανες πολύ καλά που μου to θύμισες (έχω χάσει πολλές φάσεις το τελευταίο τρίμηνο...)
Αν και δεν είναι θέμα που με ενθουσιάζει (ακόμα αισθάνομαι πανικό με τις πολεοδομίες  ::  ) θα γίνω πιο τακτικός στα meeting τετάρτης (όπως γράφτηκε στο topic) και θα ασχοληθώ.

----------


## KYROS

Ας μην προτρέχουμε….

Παρακαλώ θα μπορούσατε να μας ενημερώσετε 
για τους εισηγητές, την ιδιοτητά τους , 
και τα θέματα του σεμιναρίου.

----------


## noisyjohn

> noisyjohn... nice  
> 
> ίσως να παρανόησα εγώ τόσο... αλλά κάπως δεν μου κάθονται και τόσο όλα αυτά... Απλα μια γνώμη είναι. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Τα υπόλοιπα είναι του στυλ αν η "τετραγωνική ρίζα" του καθηγητή είναι πιο "τετραγωνική" από αυτήν του ερασιτέχνη, αν με εννοείτε ...
> ...


Ναι, δεν κάθονται πράγματι, όπως δεν κάθονται πάααρα πολλά στο elada. Ζητώ συγνώμη που θα επεκταθώ, αλλά σαν τεχνικός βρίσκω το θέμα ενδιαφέρον κυρίως για τις ισορροπίες και τις οριοθετήσεις που κρύβει και που δεν είναι εύκολες. 

1. Ολοι έχουμε διαπιστώσαμε σε κάποιο θέμα προδιαγραφές (που έχουν την σημασία τους) που ούτε καν τις υποπτεύεσαι στην αρχή. Π.χ. τρυπάμε ένα έλασμα χάλυβα έστω με Φ10, αναμένουμε με "οφθαλμοστατική" φορτίο 500 kg, που τρυπάμε οέο; υπάρχουν DIN για ελάχιστες αποστάσεις ανάλογα αν είναι ήλωση, κοχλίωση κλπ. τις ξέρουμε ΟΧΙ. Και γιατί δεν θα τις μάθουμε σωστά στο elada?
Γιατί κανείς εργοδότης δεν πληρώνει ειδικότητα της ειδικότητας π.χ. στηρίξεις ειδικών κατασκευών με μεταβλητά φορτία (ανέκδοτο ακούγεται έτσι; )
Στο elada λοιπόν τα κάνουμε όλα και συμφέρουμε, γιατί έτσι θέλουν. Δεν νομίζω ότι έξω (Γερμανία π.χ.) είναι έτσι. Από την άλλη, με την ακριβή έννοια των όρων, η απόλυτη τήρηση ειδικότητας - υπο-ειδικότητας αλλά και η τυπολατρεία (πάσχουν και από αυτό τα ιδρύματά μας) είναι εξ' ίσου επικίνδυνες με την ημιμάθεια. Καταλήγουμε σε τεχνικούς που δεν βλέπουν το δάσος, ασχολούνται με ένα δένδρο και χάνουν σε αναλυτικό τρόπο σκέψης και φαντασία. Πολλά από τα τραγικά λάθη σε τεχνικά έργα έχουν προέλθει από αυτόν τον κατακερματισμό. Προσωπικά στην φουρνιά μου τουλάχιστον το κέρδος ήταν απλά αυτό: δομημένη σκέψη και φαντασία ώστε να μπορείς να ξεκινάς από το μηδέν, να παράγεις γνώση και να την εφαρμόζεις σωστά. Τελικά το μονοπάτι είναι αρκετά πιο δύσκολο απ' ότι φαίνεται. Προσωπικά όσα και να μάθω τα θεωρώ απλά "a good point to start". Με αυτή τη έννοια ούτε η διδασκαλία σε κάνει πιο άνετο στη "ρουτίνα" του επαγγέλματος, ούτε η εμπειρία μαστόρων (έχω ζήσει αρκετούς...), ούτε η κουβέντα με άλλους τεχνικούς, πάντα το "στραβό" κρυφοκοιτάει από την γωνία.. παρέα με την ημιμάθεια και την βιασύνη.
Το προηγούμενο (περί τετραγωνικής ρίζας) ούτε εγώ το παίρνω έτσι ξερά, αναφέρεται όμως σε καταστάσεις που έχω ζήσει...

----------


## NetTraptor

> Ας μην προτρέχουμε….
> 
> Παρακαλώ θα μπορούσατε να μας ενημερώσετε 
> για τους εισηγητές, την ιδιοτητά τους , 
> και τα θέματα του σεμιναρίου.


*Που & Πότε*: Την Τετάρτη στις 16/04/08 και ώρα 18:00 στο ΤΕΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ κτίριο Ε αίθουσα 24 (Ε24 εργαστήριο Μικροηλεκτρονικής) 

*Τι*: θα γίνει παρουσίαση το πώς μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε ένα κεραιοσύστημα σωστά.Θα περιλαμβάνει καλώδια, κυματοδηγοί, κονέκτορες, pigtails, κάτοπτρα, τι υπάρχουν, τι χρησιμοποιούμε, πως τα τοποθετούμε, απώλειες και πως τις υπολογίζουμε, για ένα σταθερό και σωστό κεραιοσύστημα.

*Ποιος*: Στην παρουσίαση θα είναι και o nikpanGR από το awmn που τον ευχαριστούμε θερμά.

*Ποιοι*: Η προσέλευση είναι ελεύθερη για όλους.

είναι σαν εκείνα τα άρθρα που λένε things that make you go hmmmm  ::  about (AWMN?... the world?... me? ... you???)

----------


## fengi1

> Αν μη τι άλλο μια λάθος κατασκευή μπορεί να έχει θύματα!


Καλα γινεσαι υπερβολικος παλι. Θα πει 5 πραγματα στα παιδια εκει πως στηνεις ενα κομβο προφανως.
Στο προηγουμενο fesτ εκει παντως που βρεθηκα, προσπαθουσε ο mojiro να πει οσα ποιο πολλα μπορουσε στα παιδια , σε μια γεματη αιθουσα.
Δε μπορεις να εχεις ενα συγκεκριμενο θεμα. Ρωταν για τα παντα που εχουν σχεση με το δυκτιο οποτε μπορει απο στησιμο κεραιοσυστηματος να πεις για τα παντα.
Μπορουμε εκει μια Τεταρτη να εχουμε ολα τα υλικα ετοιμα να δειξουμε απο την αρχη πως ετοιμαζετε και ενα ταρατσο-ρουτερ. Κωστα πασα  ::

----------


## acoul

> ... Στο elada ...


Γιάννη δεν είναι στο "elada" μόνο και για αυτό τα πράγματα είναι πραγματικά σκούρα ... είναι και στο έξω, βλέπε Αμέρικα, εκεί να δεις ανιδεότητα ... ο ελληνάρας ακόμη ξέρει τι θα πει ... ζιγκλέρ και μπουζί  :: 

η σύγχρονη κοινωνία προτιμάει ανθρώπους-κοτόπουλα ... και αυτό είναι παγκόσμιο φαινόμενο !!



> Αν μη τι άλλο μια λάθος κατασκευή μπορεί να έχει θύματα!


θύματα έχει και το mtik βλέπε routing για να μη μιλήσουμε για M$ ...

----------


## NetTraptor

Noisyjohn έχουμε πλήρη ταύτιση απόψεων. Εδω όμως μιλάμε για επικίνδυνα πράγματα (να μου πεις και άλλοι αυτά που διδάσκουν δεν είναι επικίνδυνα) 
Πράγματι όλα αυτά που περιγράφεις είναι αλήθεια και ναι εχεις δίκιο.

Αλλα αμφιβάλω αν κάποιος εκεί έχει κρατήσει κάποια σημείωση προς το καλύτερο. όπως ότι ένας μηχανικός δεν πρέπει να είναι μόνο μηχανικός αλλά να ξέρει και 5 πράγματα από οικονομικά, να βγάζει μια οικονομική μελέτη, τα design του να μην είναι από άλλο πλανήτη σε κόστος με υλικά από τον Αρη αλλά ούτε και σε υπερβολική ή χάλια ποιότητα. Να ξέρει να μιλήσει σε έναν πελάτη και να ξέρει τι γίνετε στο εμπορικό περιβάλλον. να να να
Επίσης δεν υποτιμώ την εμπειρία και την γνώση του ερασιτέχνη η αυτού που έμαθε το σωστό the hard way!
Λάθη θα γίνονται πάντα και πάντα θα υπάρχουν ψεγάδια στο μοντέλο γιατί είμαστε άνθρωποι. Υπάρχουν βέβαια και πολλά που μπορούμε να συζητάμε το οποία άθελα μας πάνε στραβά (σαν μηχανικοί μιλώντας). Δεν είναι εκεί το θέμα.

Ναι αλλά... εδώ έχουμε ένα άλλο σκηνικό. Λέμε και θέλουμε να λεγόμαστε ανώτατη και ανώτερη εκπαίδευση αλλά ταυτόχρονα πάμε ένα σκαλί ποιο κάτω στις προϋποθέσεις!

Τρέμω στην ιδέα (σχήμα λόγου)ότι σε κάποιο ατύχημα θα εμπλακεί και το όνομα μας, και η φήμη μας (η οποία κάποιες φορές είναι βεβαρημένη έτσι και αλλιώς από τις λέξεις ερασιτέχνης, πιτσιρικάς, πεσμένοι ιστοί και άλλα τετοια) , αλλά και το ότι τα παιδιά στο ΤΕΙ μαζί και εμείς δεν θα πάρουν ούτε τα 5 πραγματάκια σωστά από εγκεκριμένους εισηγητές σε ότι Fest Και αν είναι αυτό. Πες το MT, Cisco, Microsoft, Linux, RF, μηχανική κτλ. Αν είμαι υπερβολικός να περιμένω κάτι τέτοιο από ένα ίδρυμα... ε πυροβολήστε με... από ποιον να το περιμένω?

Νομίζω ότι είναι crystal clear η ένσταση και δεν θα αναλύσω άλλο...

Fengi ελπίζω να να είναι έτσι όπως τα λες.. ωραία ακούγονται και χαίρομαι πραγματικά που διψάνε για τετοια .. Lets give em the best.... αφού το πληρώνουμε έτσι και αλλιώς  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

(3 λαλούν και 2 χορεύουν.) 

Διόρθωση για να μην παρεξηγηθώ:

*Πολλοί λαλούν και σχεδόν κανείς δε χορεύει...*

----------


## NetTraptor

εσύ τι κάνεις? λαλείς φανταζομαι?

----------


## badge

> Πολλοί λαλούν και σχεδόν κανείς δε χορεύει...


Συμφωνώ εν γένει, το θέμα ωστόσο είναι τι θέλουμε από τη ζωή μας.

- Θέλουμε πολλούς να χορεύουν, ακόμα κι αν δεν παίζει η ορχήστρα;
- Θέλουμε έναν μπροστά να κάνει φιγούρες, και οι από πίσω του να τσαλαπατάνε ο ένας τον άλλο;
- Θέλουμε οπωσδήποτε μουσική, έστω κι αν ο τραγουδιστής είναι φάλτσος και τα όργανα ξεκούρδιστα;
- Θέλουμε πολλά όργανα ή μας αρκεί ένα, κι ας είναι και μπαγλαμαδάκι;
- Θέλουμε επαγγελματίες χορευτές, ή και ένα τσούρμο που να χαζοπηγαίνει στο ρυθμό είναι ΟΚ;
- Θέλουμε μεγάλη χοροεσπερίδα, ή μας αρκεί να κάτσουμε κάτω και να πούμε ένα της τάβλας;

Αυτά είναι τα ερωτήματα που μου έρχονται στο μυαλό εν ολίγοις.

----------


## acoul

το ζήτημα δεν είναι να θέλουμε αλλά να προσφέρουμε!

----------


## NetTraptor

Μπα το τραγούδι (aka forum) είχε πάντα πέραση και επειδή είμαστε καλλιτεχνικός λαός (βλέπε so u think you can dance, fame story, wona be a star και δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι άλλο) έχουν βαλθεί μερικοί να κάνουν και το forum αλλά τώρα και τα δημόσια ιδρύματα κακόγουστο Reality show...
Κάπως έτσι.. άκου τρις λαλούν και 2 χορεύουν...
Τον κακό και στον στραβό μας…

----------


## acoul

> Μπα το τραγούδι (aka forum) είχε πάντα πέραση και επειδή είμαστε καλλιτεχνικός λαός (βλέπε so u think you can dance, fame story, wona be a star και δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι άλλο) έχουν βαλθεί μερικοί να κάνουν και το forum αλλά τώρα και τα δημόσια ιδρύματα κακόγουστο Reality show...
> Κάπως έτσι.. άκου τρις λαλούν και 2 χορεύουν...
> Τον κακό και στον στραβό μας…


ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν οι σοφοί, οι σωτήρες και οι πατέρες δηλαδή ...

----------


## simfun

Καλή επιτυχία στην εκδήλωση. Χρειάζεται να παίρνονται τέτοιες πρωτοβουλίες, αντίστοιχες με τα workshops.

----------


## noisyjohn

Καλή επιτυχία

Το θέμα γενικότερα είναι για μεγάλη φιλοσοφική ανάλυση, οπότε επιφυλάσσομαι για meeting Θησείου, με πανσέληνο, με φωτισμένη Ακρόπολη κλπ
Οσο για το είδος του χορού έχω επιφυλάξεις ...
Στα Σάλονα ... , ... Απ' τις βεράντες στου Ζαλόγγου στην μεριά, Αναστενάρηδες ...
θα δείξει

----------


## nikpanGR

Αν νομίζεις netraptora οτι μπορείς να με συμπληρώσεις,απλά έλα εκει.......Το να γράφεις τα εφυολογήματα σου τα θεωρητικά εδώ πέρα είναι δώρον άδωρον...Ούτως η άλλως πεντέ - δέκα θα τα διαβάσουνε....
Αλήθεια πόσους κόμβους έχεις στήσει σε ταράτσες και σε τι συνθήκες?Για πές μου,θα σε περιμένω.........
Εγώ θα είμαι εκεί πάντως και ευχαριστώ τον Γιάννη (jntou)πού μού έδωσε αυτη την ευκαιρία να μιλήσω με πράξεις και όχι μόνο με λόγια... σχετικά με την εμπειρία μου στο στήσιμο κόμβων,και ας μην μπαίνει πρώτη σελίδα όπως το προηγούμενο http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=36560....αν και είναι απείρως σοβαρότερο.....(διακρίσεις βλέπετε)......  ::

----------


## RpMz

Net τα έχεις ισοπεδώσει όλα.. Χαλάρωσε... 

Πήγαινε απο εκεί για να διορθώνείς εαν νομίζεις ότι σου χαλάει το image και γενικώς, του awmn... Χιλιες φορές να πάρουν μια γενική γνώμη παρα να στείσουν μια ψευτοκατασκευή... Αλλα προς θεού χαλάρωσε... Δεν είναι όλα ευθεία.. (Οι ευθείες υπάρχουν για να ενώνουν τις στροφές...)  ::

----------


## papashark

> Ρε δεν κρατιέμαι με τίποτα... Τι κάνετε εκεί κάτω ρε?  
> 
> Άλλο ένα σεμινάριο από ένα καταξιωμένο, παλιό, έντιμο και πολύ έμπειρο μέλος του AWMN πάνω σε στατικές κατασκευές.... Με ποια ιδιότητα? Της εμπειρίας? Της ειδικότητας? Αν μη τι άλλο μια λάθος κατασκευή μπορεί να έχει θύματα!
> 
> Να τα λέμε μεταξύ μας ότι να ναι, Να τα δείχνουμε μεταξύ μας άντε πάει και έρχεται, να αναλαμβάνει ο καθένας τις ευθύνες της στραβωμάρας του ΟΚ, να μιλάμε κάθε εβδομάδα για νομική υποστήριξη και πριν δούμε τι επιτρέπετε, τι όχι και πως, να κάνουμε fest σε ίδρυμα... έστω και χύμα... εε τι να πω. Αλήθεια εκεί κανείς δεν ελέγχει τίποτα? Είστε έτυμοι να αναλάβετε τέτοιες ευθύνες? 
> 
> Και δεν είναι τόσο το παιδί που το κάνει (άντε αυτού δεν του έκοψε, έχει όλη την καλή διάθεση, θεωρεί τον εαυτό του expert και μπράβο του στην τελική για όλα αυτά) .... εσείς που είσαστε "ίδρυμα" ρε αθεόφοβοι που πάτε ... στα αγγούρια? 
> 
> Κάποιον μηχανικό ή τέλος πάντων κάποιον ειδήμον ολόκληρο ΤΕΙ δεν έχει να έρθω και εγώ να το παρακολουθήσω και να διορθώσω τα λάθη μου?
> ...


Ιωσήφ λυπάμαι αλλά το συγκεκριμένο πόστ είναι δείγμα εξαιρετικά κακής γραφής και μάλιστα από τον ανώτατο αξιωματούχο του συλλόγου.

Δεν είδα ποτέ στο παρελθόν τέτοιες ανυσηχίες για τα workshop που κάνει ο σύλλογος, εκεί ποιος αναλαμβάνει τις ευθύνες ? Ποιος θα αναλάβει τις ευθύνες για το απίστευτο παραμύθιασμα που έχουμε ρίξει στον κόσμο ότι όλα είναι καλά και νόμιμα, ξεχνώντας την πολεοδομία ? Τελικά πότε μας πειράζει το θέμα των ευθυνών ? Οταν τις έχουν οι άλλοι και όχι εμείς ? Γιατί αυτό θα είναι για την ελλάδα ειδικά, πρωτάκουστο !!!

Μήπως απλά μας ενοχλεί που εκεί δεν είναι οργανωτές τα "δικά μας" παιδιά ? Μήπως απλά θέλουμε να ψωφίσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα ?

Και τελικά ξέρεις τι θα πουν ακριβώς και σε χάλασε τόσο πολύ ? 

Μήπως θες να πάω εγώ και να κάνω μια 2ωρη παρουσίαση για το πως είναι ένα σωστό κεραιοσύστημα και να μην αναφερθώ ποτέ σε στατικά και δυναμικά φορτία της κατασκευής ? Απλά θα αντιγράψω μία από τις πολλές παρουσιάσεις της Cisco που λένε πως είναι ένα σωστό κεραιοσύστημα, χωρίς βέβαια να αναφέρονται που θα στιρηχθούν όλα αυτά....


Πάντως έτσι κι αλλιώς αφού του το @@@@@@ το τόπικ του jntou, να παρακαλέσω τους Mods να ΜΗΝ απομακρύνουν τα μηνύματα, για να φαίνετε πόσο λάθος μπορεί να γίνει κανείς...

----------


## NetTraptor

Δεν κατάλαβες γρι από όσα είπα...

εγώ απλά ντρέπομαι που ακόμα και εσύ δεν έχεις αίσθημα ευθύνης και δεν συμμετέχεις με σωστές και "ορθές" απόψεις σε αυτά που λες ότι ταΐζουμε τον κόσμο... κερκίδα για πάντα. Την τετάρτη θα είμαι εκεί... Σύλλογος λέγετε και κάτι παθαίνεις όταν το ακούς ....όπως και άλλοι τόσοι οι οποίοι δεν έχουν όρεξη να αυτοπροβάλλονται και είδα εκεί!

Ποιος μιλαει.. το άλλο που για καιρό παρακαλούσα να κάνεις τις εισαγωγές στους νέους στον σύλλογο και όχι σε διάφορους άσχετους χώρους. Αυτό ήταν πριν από την συμμετοχή μου στο ΔΣ και ισχύει ακόμα. Βέβαια όταν δεν έχουμε καρέκλα ή δεν έχουμε επιρροή αυτό δεν μας κάνει γιατί δεν είναι εκεί τα δικά μας παιδιά. Και ξαφνικά τα παιδιά με τα οποία έπινες καφέ στον Πειραιά έγιναν επίσης ξένα παιδιά... δεν πειράζει κύριε papa... πέτα τα ποπ κορν σου τώρα που βρήκες πολύ φτηνή ευκαιρία ... Μια χαρά είναι η κερκίδα.

Επίσης ντρέπομαι που κάποιοι δεν μοιράζονται τις προσδοκίες που εχω από τα δημόσια ιδρύματα μας.... ίσως να τους συμφέρει η κατάντια. ίσως να τα βλέπουν όλα λίγο ποιο ανάλαφρα. Εγώ δεν τα είδα τόσο ανάλαφρα τότε που αρνήθηκα (πριν 1-2 χρόνια) να κάνω fest ΜΤ ... απλά ντράπηκα... Ελεεινά όμως... και ακόμα το ίδιο αισθάνομαι... 

Να δεχτώ την γνώμη του RpMz ότι ίσως είμαι υπερβολικός. Να πω επίσης ότι δεν πρόκειται να συμβάλω προσωπικά σε τέτοια θεματολογία μιας και δεν θεωρώ το εαυτό μου ειδικό (ναι nickpangr ακόμα και μετά από ρεαλιστικά καμιά 20-30αρια κόμβους +4 δικούς μου) αλλά αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω θα προσκαλέσω και θα προωθήσω αν εχω κάποιον υπόψη μου. Από την άλλη papa την λάσπη σου σώσε την για κανένα άλλο forum... ξέρεις εσύ.  ::

----------


## papashark

> Δεν κατάλαβες γρι από όσα είπα...
> 
> εγώ απλά ντρέπομαι που ακόμα και εσύ δεν έχεις αίσθημα ευθύνης και δεν συμμετέχεις με σωστές και "ορθές" απόψεις σε αυτά που λες ότι ταΐζουμε τον κόσμο... κερκίδα για πάντα. Την τετάρτη θα είμαι εκεί... Σύλλογος λέγετε και κάτι παθαίνεις όταν το ακούς ....όπως και άλλοι τόσοι οι οποίοι δεν έχουν όρεξη να αυτοπροβάλλονται και είδα εκεί!
> 
> Ποιος μιλαει.. το άλλο που για καιρό παρακαλούσα να κάνεις τις εισαγωγές στους νέους στον σύλλογο και όχι σε διάφορους άσχετους χώρους. Αυτό ήταν πριν από την συμμετοχή μου στο ΔΣ και ισχύει ακόμα. Βέβαια όταν δεν έχουμε καρέκλα ή δεν έχουμε επιρροή αυτό δεν μας κάνει γιατί δεν είναι εκεί τα δικά μας παιδιά. Και ξαφνικά τα παιδιά με τα οποία έπινες καφέ στον Πειραιά έγιναν επίσης ξένα παιδιά... δεν πειράζει κύριε papa... πέτα τα ποπ κορν σου τώρα που βρήκες πολύ φτηνή ευκαιρία ... Μια χαρά είναι η κερκίδα.
> 
> Επίσης ντρέπομαι που κάποιοι δεν μοιράζονται τις προσδοκίες που εχω από τα δημόσια ιδρύματα μας.... ίσως να τους συμφέρει η κατάντια. ίσως να τα βλέπουν όλα λίγο ποιο ανάλαφρα. Εγώ δεν τα είδα τόσο ανάλαφρα τότε που αρνήθηκα (πριν 1-2 χρόνια) να κάνω fest ΜΤ ... απλά ντράπηκα... Ελεεινά όμως... και ακόμα το ίδιο αισθάνομαι... 
> 
> Να δεχτώ την γνώμη του RpMz ότι ίσως είμαι υπερβολικός. Να πω επίσης ότι δεν πρόκειται να συμβάλω προσωπικά σε τέτοια θεματολογία μιας και δεν θεωρώ το εαυτό μου ειδικό αλλά αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω θα προσκαλέσω και θα προωθήσω αν εχω κάποιον υπόψη μου. Από την άλλη papa την λάσπη σου σώσε την για κανένα άλλο forum... ξέρεις εσύ.


Θες να ανοίξουμε παλιές πληγές ?

Πότε παρακαλούσες ?

Όταν μου μου ζητήθηκε να μην κάνω Κυριακή fest γιατί τότε θα έκανε ο σύλλογος ?
Όταν μου ζητήθηκε να κάνω αίτηση γραπτώς για να κάνω fest και μήνες πριν ?
Όταν έστειλα αίτηση γραπτώς και κανένας δεν μου απάνταγε ?

Ασε, μην παρακαλάς πολύ, θα κοψομεσιαστείς.  ::  

Το όνειρο τότε ήταν απλό, δεν ήθελε η άρχουσα τάξη του συλλόγου να κάνω εγώ fest, και το έδειξε με κάθε τρόπο. Σαμποτάρισε τα φεστ, με βρίζανε δεξιά και αριστέρα, με κατηγορούσαν από εδώ κι από εκεί, ενώ κανένας τους δεν προέτρεπε τον κόσμο να έρθει στα fest. 

Και τι έγινε στο τέλος ? Εκανε ένα fest ο socrates, έγινε σε κάποια στιγμή άλλο ένα, και τελείωσε το παραμύθι. Πετύχατε τον στόχο σας να μην κάνω εγώ fest, και έχασε ο νέος κόσμος που δεν ξαναείδε "εισαγωγή στο awmn", έχασε και το δίκτυο που μπαίνει κόσμος και γίνετε ΒΒ κόμβος χωρίς να ξέρει ούτε και τα βασικά...

Αστο σου λέω....

Μήπως η καρέκλα είχε να κάνει ότι εγώ έκανα fest για πολύ καιρό ενώ δεν είχα καρέκλα ?
Μήπως έχει να κάνει ότι όσο είχα όρεξη έκανα περισσότερα φεστ από οποιοδήποτε άλλο ?
Μήπως έχει να κάνει ότι δεν βγήκα να γράφω μετά περιαυτολογίες για τα πόσα είχα κάνει ?

Επειδή ο κόσμος δεν έζησε το παρελθόν να τα ξέρει, δεν σημαίνει ότι μπορείς να γράφεις ότι θες. Μην τα πιάνεις τα fest σε σχέση με εμένα στο στόμα σου, λερωμένη την έχει την φωλιά του ο σύλλογος και οι παρετρεχάμενοι του...


Τι θες ?

Προσδοκίες από τα δημόσια ιδρύματα ?

Που να κολήσει αυτό ? Την σοβαρότερη σχέση που είχαμε μέχρι σήμερα, την κάψαμε για προσωπικές αντιπάθειες, διώξαμε έναν που δεν τον γουστάραμε, και χάσαμε για να ικανοποιήσουμε την όρεξη μας, ολόκληρο NTUA...

Και τι μας έχει μείνει ? Ενα TEI Πειραιά, που μόλις τους πρόσβαλες, και μια ΑΣΟΕ, που δεν την έχω δει πουθενά (εκτός αν κάτι κάνει που απλά δεν το προβάλει στον κόσμο).

Οπότε τι προσδοκίες ? Τι θες, να τα κάνουν όλα εκείνοι για εμάς και να μας δώσουν το φαί στο πιάτο έτοιμο ? Εμείς τι κάνουμε ? Ουτε καν το φαγητό δεν παραγγειλαμε, παράπονα για τον μπουφέ κάναμε επί τόπου μόλις μας κάλεσαν για κολατσιο.

Τι έγραψες ?

Φωνή ευθύνης ?

Ε, σταματήστε να πετάτε λεφτά για σέρβερς για να παίζεις εσύ και η παρεούλα σου με "καινούργιες τεχνολογίες", και πληρώστε 2 σοβαρούς ανθρώπους να σας κάνουν 2 γνωματεύσεις περί πολεοδομίας, περί κοινόχρηστων χώρων, κλπ. Μετά μαζευτείτε να ενώσουμε όλοι μαζί την ημιμάθεια μας και να βγαλούμε κοινή συνιστώσα. Εκτός αν κάτι XEN, wtube κλπ είναι πολύ πιο critical από τα πολεοδομικά θέματα....

Ναι, επικίνδινο θέμα ο ιστός, καλύτερα να μην τους πούμε τίποτα, να τους αφήσουμε να κάνουν ότι να 'ναι μόνοι τους. Από το να υπάρχει ευθύνη, καλύτερο το χάος.

Καλύτερα να τους αφήσεις τυφλούς, χωρίς καμία απολύτως καθοδήγηση, από το να τους δώσεις λίγο φως, να πάνε στην σωστή κατεύθυνση. Καλύτερα να τους αφήσεις να ανακαλύψουν από την αρχή τον τροχό, παρά να τους τον περιγράψεις, ώστε να ξέρουν που πάνε.

Ωραία φωνή ευθύνης, καλύτερο το χάος από την ευθύνη... 


Τις σωστές μου απόψεις τις κατέθεσα πριν από πολύ καιρό, λοιδωρήθηκα γι' αυτές, και έμαθα ότι εδώ μέσα μόνο η κερκίδα περνάει. Σύλλογος, αφού πρώτα φροντίσατε να μας διώξετε (όσους δεν συμφωνουσαμε με τα icall και τις γυφτιές που γινόντουσαν), τώρα μας την λέτε γιατί δεν ερχόμαστε ? Πόσο θράσος ?

Εγώ λυπάμαι αλλά δεν θα ξεχάσω την εικόνα του συλλόγου που είχα όταν πάτησα τελευταία φορά το πόδι μου. Φιμώθηκα στην ΓΣ, με αποκάλεσαν "εχθρό του awmn", και η φράση αυτή χειροκροτήθηκε. Και γιατί όλα αυτά ? Απλά αντιστάθηκα στην στήριξη ρουφιανιών...... Και περιμένεις να ξαναπατήσω ?

Δεν πας καλά Ιωσήφ, ότι θέλεις βλέπεις, ότι θες λες...



****> EDIT : Δεκάδες ορθογραφικά λάθη διορθώθηκαν

----------


## NetTraptor

Altair... Ανέλαβε τον... 

Αν μπορείς φέρτον και από εδώ να του πούμε που είναι τι και ποιος ποιος... 

Το Xen εγινε γιατί τα μηχανήματα στο data center Πέθαναν... και θέλαμε και άλλες 10 υπηρεσίες που θα έπρεπε να έχουμε 10 μηχανήματα... θες ένα vm ρε ξανθοπουλε? έχω γκαγκανιασει να λέω από εδώ κύριοι..!

Ωχ τι να πιάσω και τι να αφήσω... ότι να ναι.. μας πήραν και τα μεσάνυχτα...  ::

----------


## papashark

> Ωχ τι να πιάσω και τι να αφήσω... ότι να ναι.. μας πήραν και τα μεσάνυχτα...


Oτι πεις....

θα τα πούμε στα Μαύρα Μεσάνυχτα

----------


## nikpanGR

*παρακαλώ πολύ* τους moderators να μεταφέρουν οτι δεν έχει σχέση με την εκδήλωση αυτή καθ αυτή σε άλλο topic με τίτλο Αwmn-αγάπες και μίση.Ας σεβαστούμε αν μη τι άλλο τον Γιάννη στο ΤΕΙ πού προσπαθεί με όλες του τις δυνάμεις.......Λίγος σεβασμός στην προσπάθεια δεν βλάπτει κύριοι.Ξενυχτάω να μαζέψω υλικό και βλέπω μίσος ζήλια,εγωισμούς ντροπή φτάνει ......
 ::

----------


## mojiro

ας το καθαρίσει κάποιος από τη ξεφτίλα το πρωί...

----------


## ALTAiR

> Altair... Ανέλαβε τον... 
> 
> Αν μπορείς φέρτον και από εδώ να του πούμε που είναι τι και ποιος ποιος...


Άσχετο?

----------


## Trackman

Νίκο όποια πέτρα και αν σηκώσει στα βόρεια προάστεια Θα βρεις ένα όνομα σίγουρα!
Ιωσήφ αντί να στείνεις μόνο κόμβους θα ήταν καλό να μεταδώσεις τη γνώση σου και να πας να μιλήσει στο ΤΕΙ
Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχουν πολύ με τις γνώσεις σου και όσοι σε ξέρουν δεν θα σε αμφισβιτήσουν και αυτοί που το κάνουν είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία να αλλάξουν γνώμη  :: 
Καλό ειναι να αποφεύγονται οι συγκρούσεις

----------


## nikpanGR

Δεν τον αμφισβητώ,απλά το στυλάκι του δεν μου αρέσει,έπαρση και λόγια...Κρίμα.....το awmn θέλει έργα όχι λόγια,χέρια και μοίρασμα γνώσης ,όχι κλίκες.......χόμπυ κάνουμε και καταλήγει σε φαγωμάρα......έλεος.....


Y.σ.Αλήθεια πού είναι η σελίδα αγγελιών πού υποσχεθήκατε?Τόσο δύσκολο είναι να γίνει μία σελίδα αγγελιών εκτός forum?Κάτι λέγαμε για λόγια λοιπόν.........
Εγώ την επόμενη κι όλας ημέρα έβαλα post ανταλαγών στο http://www.sos.awmn 
.Mού πήρε μόλις 15 λεπτά.Τόσο πολύ buzy είναι όλοι πού δεν προλαβαίνει κανείς να ασχοληθεί,ούτε για 10-15 λεπτά την ημέρα??
Αστο λοιπόν το έχει κάψει,στα flames είναι εδώ στο λεπτό,στις απαντήσεις σε νέα παιδιά που ρωτάνε για το δίκτυο πού είναι?
ΑWMN σημαίνει μοιράζω , είμαι συνεπής ,βοηθώ...
Δεν υπάρχει καμμία σύγκρουση,το να λές αυτό πού πιστεύεις σε όλους ,δεν είναι σύγκρουση...
Δεν έχω κάτι να χωρίσω με τον Ιωσήφ,αλίμονο.....
Και όπως υπογράφει και ο altair 

Πιο έξυπνος είναι ένας βλάκας που ξέρει ότι είναι βλάκας, παρά ένας βλάκας που νομίζει ότι είναι έξυπνος!

----------


## ALTAiR

> Νίκο όποια πέτρα και αν σηκώσει στα βόρεια προάστεια Θα βρεις ένα όνομα σίγουρα!
> Ιωσήφ αντί να στείνεις μόνο κόμβους θα ήταν καλό να μεταδώσεις τη γνώση σου και να πας να μιλήσει στο ΤΕΙ
> Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχουν πολύ με τις γνώσεις σου και όσοι σε ξέρουν δεν θα σε αμφισβιτήσουν και αυτοί που το κάνουν είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία να αλλάξουν γνώμη 
> Καλό ειναι να αποφεύγονται οι συγκρούσεις


Γιάννη συμφωνώ μαζί σου.
Όταν πάει να γίνει μία καλή προσπάθεια δεν την λιθοβολούμε, την αγκαλιάζουμε.
Ο πρόεδρος απλά ότι δεν έχει να κάνει με αυτόν και την προβολή του το αποδοκιμάζει.
Όπως όταν εγώ και ο Amazon στήναμε τους κόμβους μας με πήρε τηλέφωνο και μας έβριζε (μαλ....ένα κλπ) απλά επειδή δε μπορούσε να κεντράρει ένα κάτοπτρο από τον Ovelix που όπως αποδείχτηκε από την πλευρά μας ήτανε όλα ΟΚ.
Ένα συγνώμη ακόμη, τίποτα...

Θα είναι μάγκας και πρώτος θα τον επικροτήσω αν αφήσει τους εγωισμούς και συμμετάσχει σε αυτή την προσπάθεια που γίνεται από κάποια μέλη του δικτύου.

----------


## acoul

@trackman: ο net τρέχει ταράτσες, εσύ ρουφάς τα μεγαμπίτ ... τα κοτομπέηκον ποιος τα τρώει;

@nickpan: ούτε στην πρώτη σελίδα δεν θα είχε τόσα χιτ ... δε χιτΜαν. θα σου έρθω βρε, μπορώ εγώ μακρυά από τον δάσκαλο;  ::

----------


## CyberSoul

ρόμπα γίναμε πάλι!Ρε μας βλέπει κόσμος!ελεός καφενείο το κάναμε εδώ!  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Γιάννη συμφωνώ μαζί σου.
> Όταν πάει να γίνει μία καλή προσπάθεια δεν την λιθοβολούμε, την αγκαλιάζουμε.
> Ο πρόεδρος απλά ότι δεν έχει να κάνει με αυτόν και την προβολή του το αποδοκιμάζει.
> Όπως όταν εγώ και ο Amazon στήναμε τους κόμβους μας με πήρε τηλέφωνο και μας έβριζε (μαλ....ένα κλπ) απλά επειδή δε μπορούσε να κεντράρει ένα κάτοπτρο από τον Ovelix που όπως αποδείχτηκε από την πλευρά μας ήτανε όλα ΟΚ.
> Ένα συγνώμη ακόμη, τίποτα...
> 
> Θα είναι μάγκας και πρώτος θα τον επικροτήσω αν αφήσει τους εγωισμούς και συμμετάσχει σε αυτή την προσπάθεια που γίνεται από κάποια μέλη του δικτύου.


Θες και εσύ... σε τρώει... 

Εσένα σε έβρισα γιατί δεν έχεις τρόπους . Μου το παίζατε περίεργοι και λίγο κάπως όταν εγώ έφαγα κρύωμα 7 μερες 40 πυρετό και έχασα την δουλίτσα μου για να σηκώσεις εσύ τα 2 καρα prive λινκακια από την γούβα που μένεις.

έχεις και θράσος να μιλάς? .... 

Και εσύ ο άλλος ο ρεμπεσκές... ναι Νικολάκη τι θες αγγελίες πουλάκι μου... τι σου κόψαμε το ψωμί?
Να http://www.awmn/aggelies
aggelies.nettraptor.awmn/
http://www.wbay.awmn
Το ένα είναι του cirrus το άλλο είναι κάτι που έπαιζα εγώ... αλλά τι να κάνουμε Πήζουμε στην δουλειά και περιμένουμε μια απόφαση να καταλήξουμε...
έχουμε στήσει και άλλα 3-4 αλλά πες μας την γνώμη σου για αυτά... Σίγουρα θα την λάβουμε υπόψη ...
Αν είναι σε στιλ forum θα βάλουμε εσένα moderator ή τον acoul ... 

Συνεχίστε δεν περίμενα κάτι διαφορετικό από τους γνωστούς... απλά αυτός εδώ από επάνω ήταν απίστευτος... άκου εκεί... Να μια που τους ξεστραβώνεις, να μια που χάνεις 7 εργάσιμες γιατί την προηγούμενη έτρεχες για αυτούς στην παγωνιά, να που κάνεις τον χαζό και δεν μιλάς 1,5 χρόνια και να που βγαίνουν να σου λέει ότι λαλείς, και να που σου χώνετε ότι θέλεις λέει την αυτόπροβολή... 
Ορίστε Altair.... ταπεινά σου ζητάω συγνώμη..

----------


## mojiro

Δηλαδή nettraptor θεωρείς μαγκιά όλη αυτή την αντίδραση...?
Και μη μας πεις ότι δε προκλήθηκε αυτό το flame εξ' αιτίας σου, είπες βλακείες - εισέπραξες βλακείες

Καλό θα ήταν να περιορίσεις τέτοιες αντιδράσεις μέσα σου, αν και δεν είμαι το κατάλληλο άτομο να σου κάνει αυτές τις υποδείξεις.

----------


## papashark

> @trackman: ο net τρέχει ταράτσες, εσύ ρουφάς τα μεγαμπίτ ... τα κοτομπέηκον ποιος τα τρώει;
> 
> @nickpan: ούτε στην πρώτη σελίδα δεν θα είχε τόσα χιτ ... δε χιτΜαν. θα σου έρθω βρε, μπορώ εγώ μακρυά από τον δάσκαλο;


Ασε κάτω το κοτομπέηκον μου !!!

----------


## acoul

πότε θα σταματήσουμε να βάζουμε κάποιον στο κέντρο και να βαράμε; κάτω τα χέρια από τον τράπτορα ... μη τσιμπάς και συ πρόεδρος κοτζάμ ΔελταΣιγμαΤασφαλίτης, ρίξε κανένα πίτσα φεστ γιατί έχει πέσει πείνα και έχουν αγριέψει τα πνεύματα ...

και ναι, τα καφενεία είναι καλύτερα από τις sato καρέκλες, οι τελευταίες τρίζουν κάτω από το βάρος της σημαντικότητας αυτών που κάθονται από πάνω τους ... !!

----------


## Neuro

Κλειδώθηκε σύμφωνα με τους κανονισμούς του forum:




> Σχετικά με το περιεχόμενο, την κοσμιότητα, και το ύφος των δημοσιεύσεων, καθώς και την επικοινωνία με τα συντονιστικά όργανα:
> 
> 
> α) Η κριτική είναι καλοδεχούμενη, όταν είναι κόσμια και αναφέρεται σε ιδέες και διατυπώσεις και όχι σε πρόσωπα. Μπορείτε να ασκείτε κριτική στις ιδέες όχι όμως και στους ανθρώπους. Εάν υποπέσει στην αντίληψη των Συντονιστών παρουσία μηνυμάτων που παραβαίνουν αυτόν τον κανόνα, αυτά θα μορφοποιηθούν χωρίς προειδοποίηση, και το προσβλητικό κομμάτι θα αφαιρεθεί.
> 
> 
> β) Επιθέσεις σε άλλους χρήστες, Συντονιστές ή Αdmin, θα αντιμετωπίσουν μηδενική ανεκτικότητα. Συγκεκριμένα, η δυσφήμιση, ο χλευασμός, η επιθετική ειρωνεία και κάθε είδους προσωπικές προσβολές θα διαγράφονται από τις δημοσιεύσεις χωρίς προειδοποίηση, και θα υπάρχει σύσταση προς το άτομο για αποφυγή επανάληψης.
> 
> 
> γ) Συζητήσεις που παραβαίνουν έναν ή συνδυασμό κανόνων που ορίζονται στο κείμενο αυτό, πρέπει να μη συνεχίζονται από τους χρήστες. Για την αποφυγή αυτού του φαινομένου, πιθανώς κάποια Θέματα Συζήτησης να κλειδώνονται από τους Συντονιστές, με παράθεση ανάλογου μηνύματος από αυτούς. Ενστάσεις, και υποδείξεις για ύπαρξη τέτοιων συζητήσεων δεν πρέπει να γίνονται σε νέα δημοσίευση, αλλά με αποστολή προσωπικού μηνύματος στους αρμόδιους Συντονιστές.


http://www.awmn.net/rules.htm

----------

